# Atlanta Lyft. Just when i thought it couldnt get much worse...



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.

.3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

and lyft is crazy ? your the one that will be out driving for them again tomorrow . i would of cut the rates to .10 and .05 minute and force you to accept every ping . lyft knows people are STUPID they will continue to drive .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

An Hour and 38 minutes for $26 bux.... Bahahha I wouldn't get off the couch to put my shoes on for that kind of money much less start my car....

Yeah it's time to give Lyft the boot. Rates here haven't gotten that dumb yet but when they do I shall request deactivation myself and delete the app... Only do Lux here with them anymore anyway but yeah I wouldn't start my car for $.30 a mile


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

And don't forget a whopping $0.09 per minute? That's $5.40 / hr for time if you are in a ride all 60 minutes.

I guess the only good news is after your IRS tax deduction of $0.58 / mile, you won't owe the IRS anything for your Lyft earnings. However it may generate an automatic audit for suspicion of tax fraud when your mileage deduction exceeds your earnings.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sadly if that were the case the IRS would be auditing every Rideshare driver as my mileage has exceeded my Income every year I've done this... And I'm sure it's that way for most of us.... If tracking milage properly that is.. nownif you just turn in what Uber sends you... Maybe not... But then you haven't claimed all your milage..


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sadly if that were the case the IRS would be auditing every Rideshare driver as my mileage has exceeded my Income every year I've done this... And I'm sure it's that way for most of us.... If tracking milage properly that is.. nownif you just turn in what Uber sends you... Maybe not... But then you haven't claimed all your milage..


I've only been doing RS for 3 months but am using Stride to track my mileage outside the app. I drive in Vegas mostly Friday and Saturday nights - and inevitably end up on the strip/downtown. While the traffic sucks, the upside has been I don't have to drive too many dead miles from dropoff to pickup. Guess I should consult with other Las Vegas drivers and see what their tax/mileage situation looks like.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I've only been doing RS for 3 months but am using Stride to track my mileage outside the app. I drive in Vegas mostly Friday and Saturday nights - and inevitably end up on the strip/downtown. While the traffic sucks, the upside has been I don't have to drive too many dead miles from dropoff to pickup. Guess I should consult with other Las Vegas drivers and see what their tax/mileage situation looks like.


I get a refund yearly... My wife pays taxes on 80k at a high rate and the added milage write off on my side balances and causes us to receive a large portion of hers back.... Going to Hawaii in August on Uber.. thank you very much Dara...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I've only been doing RS for 3 months but am using Stride to track my mileage outside the app. I drive in Vegas mostly Friday and Saturday nights - and inevitably end up on the strip/downtown. While the traffic sucks, the upside has been I don't have to drive too many dead miles from dropoff to pickup. Guess I should consult with other Las Vegas drivers and see what their tax/mileage situation looks like.


I use my odometer to track my miles. Every mile counts.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


WTF? Is that with no pickup time and distance added?

.09 a minute?

Who in the world would drive for such ridiculous rates?

That's two hours of work for $20 after gas, not to mention the depreciation of your vehicle.

Somebody needs to put these companies in check. You'd make more money with Postmates.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I've only been doing RS for 3 months but am using Stride to track my mileage outside the app. I drive in Vegas mostly Friday and Saturday nights - and inevitably end up on the strip/downtown. While the traffic sucks, the upside has been I don't have to drive too many dead miles from dropoff to pickup. Guess I should consult with other Las Vegas drivers and see what their tax/mileage situation looks like.


Always keep an eye on your rides at end of shift. Vegas has to be one of the easiest city's to navigate besides the traffic.

It's all massive resorts with huge pull up areas for you at night. I would be glad to work that city compared to Chicago.

We have a whole under road system in our city. If you stumble and go down below. Have fun getting out as your GPS shuts down. Oh wait.

Local pax will instantly 1* you for doing it and still coming to get them. Which is a pain. If you make a wrong turn. Just cancel and move to the upper levels and along.

There no real street signs either so it gets jacked up if your lost.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

It would be amusing to see an all out price war in some major city, with both Uber and Lyft slashing rates. Then we could see just exactly how low drivers are willing to go. We ain't seen the bottom yet, apparently.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> It would be amusing to see an all out price war in some major city, with both Uber and Lyft slashing rates. Then we could see just exactly how low drivers are willing to go. We ain't seen the bottom yet, apparently.


We have for me.... One more drop on either platform and I'm done on that platform... I'm not a complete fool and won't be driving for below federal milage standard rate... For any reason.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

As long as someone is willing to accept a ping lyft will continue to cut rates because drivers are dumbasses. The only people that are forced to accept these rates are those that lease their cars through Lyft.
If you’re dumb enough to accept this then it’s on you. Stop whining if you need a rental car that bad.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> It would be amusing to see an all out price war in some major city, with both Uber and Lyft slashing rates. Then we could see just exactly how low drivers are willing to go. We ain't seen the bottom yet, apparently.


They can't legally do this and keep calling us independent contractors.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They can't legally do this and keep calling us independent contractors.


Sure they can, correction they are.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> As long as someone is willing to accept a ping lyft will continue to cut rates because drivers are dumbasses. The only people that are forced to accept these rates are those that lease their cars through Lyft.
> If you're dumb enough to accept this then it's on you. Stop whining if you need a rental car that bad.


Ah, Express drivers.



L DaVinci said:


> Sure they can, correction they are.


The lawsuits will come. The settlement checks will be written.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Ah, Express drivers.
> 
> 
> The lawsuits will come. The settlement checks will be written.


By the time this gets through the courts and after attorneys cut we'll get a whole 0.89 cents.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


In a Hank Hill from King of the Hill voice: "What the hell??!!"


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> And don't forget a whopping $0.09 per minute? That's $5.40 / hr for time if you are in a ride all 60 minutes.
> 
> I guess the only good news is after your IRS tax deduction of $0.58 / mile, you won't owe the IRS anything for your Lyft earnings. However it may generate an automatic audit for suspicion of tax fraud when your mileage deduction exceeds your earnings.


My deductions have always exceeded my earnings. Why do you even think that is difficult?
You do realize your empty miles, which are unpaid, count as work miles when it is travel to the pickup, return (staging) from drop off, repositioning due to demand (also staging). Most drivers will drive an addition 15 to 30 percent of their paid miles empty.
So, if you drove for Uber/Lyft at 0.70 per mile for 20,000 miles and earned 14,000.00 but you also had 6000 miles empty your deduction would be 14,170.00 or 170.00 more than your earnings.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> By the time this gets through the courts and after attorneys cut we'll get a whole 0.89 cents.


I got $3k already.

Attorneys usually get their fees covered by defendant.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> My deductions have always exceeded my earnings. Why do you even think that is difficult?
> You do realize your empty miles, which are unpaid, count as work miles when it is travel to the pickup, return (staging) from drop off, repositioning due to demand (also staging). Most drivers will drive an addition 15 to 30 percent of their paid miles empty.
> So, if you drove for Uber/Lyft at 0.70 per mile for 20,000 miles and earned 14,000.00 but you also had 6000 miles empty your deduction would be 14,170.00 or 170.00 more than your earnings.


As I mentioned in a later reply - in Vegas (my point of reference) if one is mostly driving the tourist zones (strip/downtown) there is very little dead mile driving. I do track all miles driven from the time I leave my house until I get home, but when driving the tourist areas here most pickups are easily within a mile of the dropoff (or sometimes at the same property).

Vegas is just unique that many of our rides are less than 2 miles (min fare supplement), 10-15 minutes in duration, and the next pickup might be within a few hundred feet of dropoff. Due to the massive % of drunk/inept pax (can't find the designated pickup location or their GPS placed them at a different location) we also have frequent cancellation fees - so we will have revenue with 0 miles associated. I once had 5 cancels in a row where my car didn't move 1 inch from the pickup location.

Even when it's slow/no rides I'll usually camp out in a parking lot and clean my car waiting for a nearby ping as my odds really won't increase by driving around wasting gas.

I only drive UberX (in Vegas it pays $0.60/mi and $0.15/min) and on average I gross over $1/mile tracked (leaving my driveway until I return home) due to the significant minimum supplement fare rides and cancellation fees here.

My comment about the tax deduction exceeding revenue hadn't taken into account that most other markets have significantly higher legit dead mile driving to account for.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


Your horrendous payout is a glaring example of why long trips should be avoided like the plague with Lyft in markets like yours where drivers are paid time and distance to pick up the pax.

The disastrous tradeoff is much LOWER mileage and time rates.

Drivers take a horrific beating on short-pickup/long-dropoff rides in markets like yours.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I get a refund yearly... My wife pays taxes on 80k at a high rate and the added milage write off on my side balances and causes us to receive a large portion of hers back.... Going to Hawaii in August on Uber.. thank you very much Dara...


Hawaii in August?!? Wrong month, brother.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I am sorry to say i know people will continue to drive .
here uber eats there average pay is now 3 bucks a order. drive 5 or 6 miles spend 25 minutes on that order . I see people at the restaurants waiting for food . I talk to them and ask them why ? these people are will say nicely not the sharpest tool in the shed .
So yes drivers will continue to make the .09 and .30 a mile until there cars need repairs zero cash .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


LYFT ?

WERENT THEY A RIDESHARE CO.
LIKE SIDECAR?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Time to force Lyft to fire you.
Then collect unemployment until you can get on with some other company or get retrained.

C'mon. Stop driving today.

If you really care, send a copy to your local DA, politicians, and a labor board.

Has there ever been a state or federal inquiry into the issue of rate setting by Uber or Lyft?

If not, why don't elected officials care that Uber and Lyft are driving people into poverty?

If Lyft can't survive with a proper business model, they should be forced to close.

Period


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

That rate is slavery.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Time to force Lyft to fire you.
> Then collect unemployment until you can get on with some other company or get retrained.
> 
> C'mon. Stop driving today.
> ...


cities, airports all get a % of the skim on every ride

would take 5 minutes to regulate minimum per ride, per mile, per min like cabs & theyve done for 50+ years

another 5 minutes for transparent receipts, cap on drivers per area, & cap on cut they can take per ride

its an organized crime racket designed to fail bought out or bailed out by taxpayers for to big to fail, the tops been cashing out

tldr
fbi & labor department is letting wide scale human trafficking occur unless its possible they dont employ anyone with 3rd grade math skills

they are complicit no one is coming to help you, uber lyft will start showing details orior to trips to avoid jail & idiots will accept $3-8 rides and 96% will continue to fail at 1970s cab rates that are on billions of receipts already with no jail time

imagine if 1 mcdonalds walmart or amazon check stub showed less than $100 after 40 hours of time punched in on clock lmao

your city dont care your state dont care puc dont care labor department dont care uber lyft dont care riders dont care they "burning" 12 million per day from human teafficking & were rewarded with 77+ million dollar mansions, 34 million dollar condos, 50+ million salaries, just cashed out another 500 million why would they care


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Time to force Lyft to fire you.
> Then collect unemployment until you can get on with some other company or get retrained.


No unemployment for the self-employed.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> It would be amusing to see an all out price war in some major city, with both Uber and Lyft slashing rates. Then we could see just exactly how low drivers are willing to go. We ain't seen the bottom yet, apparently.


I am utterly convinced that there would be people out there who would drive just for tips simply because they can "work when they want" and meet people. Not enough to cover all of Uber and Lyft's customers, mind you, but still a sizeable chunk. It is mind boggling.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

.30 for a freaking mile? Are they insane?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


Well crap. I drive in ATL and knew from other posts that the rate drop would be here soon too. The rate card on my app still shows $.60. Have you checked your rate card? Did they notify you of the rate change?

Once the rate drop hits me, I'm done with Lyft. It's like they want us to pay the pax to give them a ride.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> No unemployment for the self-employed.


That's true unless the "independent contractor" agreement can be found to be not in accordance with the law. I successfully pursued a claim in my state for this with a previous employer. They asked me a series of 10-12 questions answered truthfully. Most of these have to do with who was in control. By the state reckoning, I was deemed an "employee" for unemployment purposes. No trial, no examination of the contract (though they may have contacted the employer). They accepted my claim and paid unemployment for 6 months!

Now we all know who has what control in this "independent contractor" arrangement!

UPDATE: Just saw this post on NJ finding Uber as "Employer": https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...new-jersey-over-driver-classification.362315/


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Well crap. I drive in ATL and knew from other posts that the rate drop would be here soon too. The rate card on my app still shows $.60. Have you checked your rate card? Did they notify you of the rate change?
> 
> Once the rate drop hits me, I'm done with Lyft. It's like they want us to pay the pax to give them a ride.


He's a rental Express driver, basically at Lyft's mercy.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> An Hour and 38 minutes for $26 bux.... Bahahha I wouldn't get off the couch to put my shoes on for that kind of money much less start my car....
> 
> Yeah it's time to give Lyft the boot. Rates here haven't gotten that dumb yet but when they do I shall request deactivation myself and delete the app... Only do Lux here with them anymore anyway but yeah I wouldn't start my car for $.30 a mile


Panhandlers and dumpster divers are laughing at Lyft drivers, they're taking a collection for the drivers.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


the reason they do this is because they know some drivers will continue to drive while their pay is cut.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> cities, airports all get a % of the skim on every ride
> 
> would take 5 minutes to regulate minimum per ride, per mile, per min like cabs & theyve done for 50+ years
> 
> ...


So true. Glad I didn't have to write all that.

It's a conspiracy for sure.

So easy t spot.

But until payoffs stop there's nothing that will change.

Meanwhile cities are content to let drivers bleed dry.

No fed inquiry on rates or the app itself ...the unregulated cash machine.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

East Bay San Francisko, I use Lyft as supplement for Uber. My weekly earnings was about $250 sometimes even $600 Since Lyft change DF in SF area from 6 to 2 my ernings droped to $45 a week. So , drive only for Uber


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Just when I thought it couldnt get much worse... Lyft pulls another rate drop on us.
> 
> .3075! Seriously? What kind of tomfoolery is this?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They can't legally do this and keep calling us independent contractors.


sure they can as long as someone is dumb enough to accept it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft knows% of rides given vs % of drivers
If 40% is doing 85% of the rides and rental is 75% of the 40% they can bring the base rates down.Rental drivers get continuous pings( if high AR)Some rental drivers gross1500$ a week, doing 1 million rides.
They can do 3 more rides a day to make up the loss in base rate.
So you don't do lyft, you just do uber. Now Uber will have too many drivers, thus less pings ( talking am and evening driving).



mbd said:


> Lyft knows% of rides given vs % of drivers
> If 40% is doing 85% of the rides and rental is 75% of the 40% they can bring the base rates down.Rental drivers get continuous pings( if high AR)Some rental drivers gross1500$ a week, doing 1 million rides.
> They can do 3 more rides a day to make up the loss in base rate.
> So you don't do lyft, you just do uber. Now Uber will have too many drivers, thus less pings ( talking am and evening driving).


California has high cost of living and if those drivers can drive for low base rates, why wouldn't Atlanta , Dallas and Austin drivers driver for low wages( cost of living adjusted lower rates)&#128563;


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> sure they can as long as someone is dumb enough to accept it.


Again, the trend is that states are finding the IC categorization as bogus. NJ just sued Uber for back unemployment taxes for 5 years:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...new-jersey-over-driver-classification.362315/



mbd said:


> Lyft knows% of rides given vs % of drivers
> If 40% is doing 85% of the rides and rental is 75% of the 40% they can bring the base rates down.Rental drivers get continuous pings( if high AR)Some rental drivers gross1500$ a week, doing 1 million rides.
> They can do 3 more rides a day to make up the loss in base rate.
> So you don't do lyft, you just do uber. Now Uber will have too many drivers, thus less pings ( talking am and evening driving).
> ...


Your post makes no sense. You really think Lyft gives rental drivers more rides than others? What is the evidence? Sheer conjecture, and while it may seem logical for them, the most important thing is always getting the closest driver. I've heard dozens of theories on how the ridecos assign rides, but the only factors that make sense are: proximity to rider, % acceptance, and overall % profit on the driver. Why should they give a Shiite whether a renter can easily pay his rent? Those slaves will just be forced to take more rides to cover their master's demands!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> my ernings droped to $45 a week.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Woohaa said:


>


mine dropped 36K a year lol
65 xl airport ride used to pay 95
100 rides a month
chu dew da math

funny thing they make way less on me now as i went from 20-30 rides a day to 1-3 & only make 400ish less per week, not worth doing an extra 400 rides a month for $400 more gross lmao dont even think that many rides possible anymore

they also now get less than 20% of fare since i only use toll

xl only baby im out if it ever gets to $50 gross for airports otherwise its 1-3 hours driving daily 7+ hours playing ghost car, cancelling, & making the community hate the service lol

can do 600-800 weekly off 10-15 rides fine by me sometimes a brother does feel like driving but not at these rates so its just ignores & cancels

i built a good off app client list & 99.9% of rides come from bed and are screened

$4 lmao you were human trafficked
$5 lmao you were human trafficked
$6 lmao you were human trafficked
$7 lmao nyc minimum fare in 1995 they got 100% you get 50% so 1971 minimum fare
$8 haha
$9 might be min wage after costs
$10 min wage after costs
$11+ over min wage after costs

its not rocket science every ride going to cost you $2-4 minimum


----------

